
GP Blocks - buovjaga
https://gpblocks.org/
======
buovjaga
Workshop videos from Scratch2017BDX:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FamVvpVhI98](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FamVvpVhI98)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsCoI1IhQjg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsCoI1IhQjg)

